# Lunar Eclipse--tonite



## BJClark (Dec 20, 2010)

Is anyone going to stay up and watch for it??

Total Lunar Eclipse Visible From North America Tonight | Popular Science



> For the first time since 1638, a total lunar eclipse will be visible from North America on the longest night of the year. That night just happens to be tonight, starting at 1:32 AM, so all you moon-oglers will have to stay up awfully late (or wake up perversely early) to catch it.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 20, 2010)

Nope. It's cloudy here. It is interesting that this is the first lunar eclipse to occur on the winter solstice since 1638.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll watch it on TV.



Supposed to be cloudy here too. Plus way too late for me.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm hoping to get up and take some long exposure pictures. But, I'm whipped and may sleep through my alarm. I hope not. Off to bed I go. . . (Wasn't that Azariah's Chaldean name?)


----------



## baron (Dec 20, 2010)

To cloudy here for viewing.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 20, 2010)

Joshua;



> What time Central Standard Time?



Not sure, I think Texas is two hours behind Florida..so I'd say about 11:32 your time..

Just walked outside to look at the moon, the sky is clear, the air is cold..and the moon is directly over head..and I should be able to stay up at least to see it start..not sure I'll be able to stay up to watch the total eclipse though..(may have to set the alarm and get up to see it)


According to the NASA Website..

NASA - A Busy Day on the Celestial Calendar: A Total Lunar Eclipse and the Winter Solstice Coincide on December 21



> It will be the last chance for sky watchers in the continental U.S. to see a total lunar eclipse until April 15, 2014.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 20, 2010)

I wanted to show it to my grandson, but we have a snowstorm. Ain't gonna happen. BTW, he was very interested in doing it.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 21, 2010)

I bet the Druids would have a field day, if there were many around, a lunar eclipse on winter solstice...there's gotta be all kinds of omens there!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 21, 2010)

Webcast - Star Gazer: A Lunar Eclipse - WPBT2 - South Florida Public Television


It would be much nicer if my neighbors turned their outside lights out...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 21, 2010)

It looks dusky and obscure (a few hours ago it was foggy-brite)

Not too wowed by it. I was hoping for more of that red-tint, or something.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 21, 2010)

I could see the red and orange hues here...wish I had a better camera to take pictures...


----------



## Wayne (Dec 21, 2010)

So incredibly overcast that there is no opportunity to see it at all.

Why am I up this late!??!


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 21, 2010)

Solid overcast ceiling.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2010)

Full view here in MS...


----------



## jambo (Dec 21, 2010)

It was clearly seen over here...apparently. It was meant to be at its best at around 7.40am just as I was leaving for work. Alas with trying to defrost the van I forgot to look up and missed it. I did hear others talk about it though.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 21, 2010)

Disappointingly, I didn't hear about it until this morning... I was up til almost midnight driving anyhow, I would've stayed up for it.


----------



## DOSU (Dec 21, 2010)

Not sure if this video was posted yet. My wife and I stayed up to watch it but it was too cloudy to see anything.

Winter Solstice Lunar Eclipse on Vimeo


----------



## Bradwardine (Dec 21, 2010)

Saw it clearly driving westwards to work this morning (U.K.)


----------

